# Photoshop question



## jbourne (Oct 9, 2012)

I know this is a lightroom forum but I have found no good forums for photo shop.

In PS I have seen a video tutorial where the tutor creates a new layer from a selection using CTRL J. He then goes on to modify his selection on the layer on which it was created. When I do this the selection disappears when I do the CTRL J. Whats the secret to keeping or retrieving the selection?

Tutorial sequence :-

Open image 
Ctrl J to create a copy of the background. (rename "copy")
Make a selection on the copy
Ctrl J copies the selection to a new layer (rename "subject")
Expand the selection on the background copy. This is where I am stumped because selection is gone.
Do content aware fill on selection on copy (selection is slightly larger than subject)
Content aware prepares a dogs dinner but thats another story

Thanks
John


----------



## Nightline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello John,

CTRL-click on the thumbnail of the layer "subject" and you get your selection back.


Cheers
Christian


----------



## jbourne (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Christian.

This is what I like about this forum. Seems someone is always willing and able to help. Never fails.


----------

